# can i crossfire my ati 4870 with an ati 6870?



## anongo (Nov 10, 2010)

it says it all in the title really.
thanks!!


----------



## lubo4444 (Nov 10, 2010)

No you cant crossfire them.  I think you can crossfire only cards that begin with the same first two numbers.


----------



## ice (Nov 10, 2010)

lubo4444 said:


> No you cant crossfire them.  I think you can crossfire only cards that begin with the same first two numbers.



This


----------



## fastdude (Nov 11, 2010)

ice said:


> This



Is correct. For instance, you could crossfire a 4870 and a 4850 but not a 5670 and a 5550.


----------



## anongo (Nov 11, 2010)

so if i got one of these i should be able to crossfire it no problem with my 4870?:  Also will it come with all of the extra needed to hook it up to crossfire?
http://www.followtheotter.co.uk/radeon-hd-4870-1-gb-gddr5-pci-express-2-0.html


----------



## fastdude (Nov 11, 2010)

anongo said:


> so if i got one of these i should be able to crossfire it no problem with my 4870?:
> http://www.followtheotter.co.uk/radeon-hd-4870-1-gb-gddr5-pci-express-2-0.html



Yep, identical cards will nearly always work in Xfire


----------



## anongo (Nov 11, 2010)

ok so ill just have to figure out how to instal it to the power supply and crossfire now, shouldnt be to difficult if there is a power connection I take it crossfire automatically works with the latest catalys? or do I have to install or update anything or can I just connect the two cards and it works?


----------

